# 9 hours to build a boat



## Kalalau (Aug 6, 2010)

anyone wanna build cool stuff... hit me up... used a crappy circle saw and a crappy drill. It's my first boat out of new materials... I wanna make some crazy tree houses, geodesic spheres, sculptures, anything with concrete or stone.. turf roof, distillery, solar powered stuff, recumbent bikes.. I've got the skills if you've got the tools and the place.


----------



## ridegnu (Aug 7, 2010)

That is amazing, I once built a kayak with my old man, I love working with wood feels so much mroe alive then cold hard steel. Did you purchase plans opr design them yourself? Or just wing it from an idea in you head?

What kind of wood did you use? What did you use for the sides?


----------



## Kalalau (Aug 7, 2010)

I just winged it.. I built a few other boats out of crumbling old form lumber in the past few years, but this is the prettiest one I've ever built. I made a cardboard model first, and then just winged it from there. it is pretty bananna shaped, so I think it might need a keel, but it'll be awesome in the waves hopefully... It's made out of 3 sheets of crappy luan plywood, and cheap home depot epoxy with a few deck screws... the seats are cheap cedar planks. I tried to incorporate some things I'd liked in other boats I've seen.

it was about 120 bucks to make.


----------



## cricketonthemove (Aug 7, 2010)

If I wasn't in Canada I'd deffinetly be down to tinker with some stuff. I'm a carpenter with I guess you could say a 'specialty' for concrete work. Mainly structural and architectual walls etc. but also small flat/finishing work. The one thing I've always wanted to do was geodesic concrete domes but have never really had the time. I've been trying to pickup as many tools as I can at auction sales over the past bit but there's still more that I'd like but yet can't afford. Fucking expensive they can get. You sound like you're into the same type of messing around construction as I am!

Beautiful boat by the way!


----------



## foxtailV (Aug 21, 2010)

its great to see the possabilitys that are being hatched from ideas.


----------



## roadohio (Sep 8, 2010)

really cool, i've been wanting to build a boat for a while. Lots of really cool lakes out around indianna and ohio, maybe i should get off my ass and actually get to it! haha


----------



## Meske (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice boat! Does it have a name yet? I have a canoe that I built a frame on, and mounted 12ft oars on it...hauls ass. Just recently I put a sliding seat in the bottom. I'd like to post a pic of it but I'm having problems uploading photos. Any ideas why its not working? Its a JPEG thats 202 kb and I'm trying to use the Attachment Manager.


----------



## bushman (Sep 29, 2010)

Gorgeous boat. I managed a kayak using plywood, epoxy, and canvas. Worked well until it got ran over.


----------

